# Urinary track infections



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

I have heard from someone that Male Hav Dogs have issues with Urinary Track Infections. A breeder told her about this health issue, that the males are prone to Urinary Track Infections and the nuetering encourages this. :fear:

I just heard this today, and Grizzly's scheduled to be fixed on tuesday, and I'm concerned abt this... Has anyone heard this before???


thanks everyone

Cristina


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick is 3 and has never had a UTI. Hitch is 1.5 and has never had one either.

I really doubt that neutering would encourage UTI's. What does having balls have to do with urine production or bacteria?


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

I didnt think so but I was like i should check with you all.. you guy's know so much...


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I've never heard that before. Rufus is 3 and Marley is 2 and never had a UTI.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ditto tot he above... never hears this myth before either. Sounds kinds funny, no? lol

Ryan


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

I would think female dogs are more prone to UTI's... It's more common for women to get UTI's than men. Wouldn't the same be true for dogs?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

susieg said:


> I would think female dogs are more prone to UTI's... It's more common for women to get UTI's than men. Wouldn't the same be true for dogs?


Every dog I've known with a UTI was a female. I know in cats, feamle are MUCH more prone to them, but it is more serious (should be considered an emergency) in a male cat, as they are apt to block.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

not sure about Havs but it would likely be more common in females ,shorter urethra, That's why it is important to always have water accessible , good diet and the chance to eliminate as often as possible.


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone... i've been researching this online, haven't found alot saying wht I heard is true.. Thank you all for giving me your oppionions... i think i'm still going to go through with getting him neutered on tuesday..


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sounds like an excuse for not neutering, and a poor one at that.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Most UTI's can be traced to feeding a poor quality kibble. There's also some concern that leaving food out all day can increase this risk as well. 

You may want to check out an article by Dr. Pitcairn.


----------

